# Expats in and around Barcelona?



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello,

After going over a good amount of posts on this forum, I can see most people chose to live further south than Barcelona, probably because it is cheaper, warmer, and more sun. Some in the interior, where it gets cold. 

I was just curious if those were the main reasons, or other reasons? We've visited Barcelona many times, almost yearly for the last 12 years because my wife is originally from there. We stay mainly in Sitges actually.

We are now planning to move to Spain, we know Sitges is expensive near the beach, but we don't want to be far away from public transportation, and all the conveniences of an urban setting.

I've read posts where people don't recommend either Sitges, or Barcelona, and we know why. Buy there are other areas nearby up and down the coast that we've passed through, or visited as a tourist, not ever considering that some day we might consider living there. My wife emigrated to the US with her family when she was ten years of age, so she does not know the areas well at all.

Some areas that come to mind are Gava, Garraf, Castelldefels, Viladecans, Montgat and El Masnou where my wife is originally from. Any of those have problems that we should know about? I do recall once that we were on a train and at the stop in Garraf, someone hurled a brick through the window and shattered it. I also recall seeing a lot of racist graffiti against blacks, either in Gava, or Garraf, not sure which.

We have four children, 14-8 years of age.

Any information would be appreciated.

Spain Bound.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

4 reasons, not in any particular order:

Expensive, too many languages, too far north & Artur Mas .


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Artur Mas is a problem for you? now we have a new president, Carles Puigdemont,maybe this will be better for you? he is more independendist than Mas.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

And I have the same opinion about the south,too far from" Europe"very close to Africa,here we have 2 languages but in the south don't have language only "andalú"one dialect from spanish very important to travel around the world...


----------

